

A New Kind of Start-Up Organization for a New Kind of Lansing - rmason
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/09/a-new-kind-of-startup-organization-for-a-new-kind-of-lansing/262614/

======
rmason
I live nearby and know the founders of the NEO Center. I think what is
significant is how the founders used the L3C low profit corporation to pull
this off. This law has never to my knowledge been used to start an incubator.

If you live in Illinois, Louisiana, Maine, Michigan, North Carolina, Rhode
Island, Utah, Vermont, and Wyoming this is an option for creating a startup
hub.

